# JFK/ on tax cuts



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Curve1 said:


> Google this to read speech.
> 
> *American Rhetoric-JFK-Address to Economic Club.*
> 
> ...


Here's some tax data.
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/taxes/2009-11-25-oecd25_ST_N.htm

http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/taxes/2010-05-10-taxes_N.htm

http://www.taxfoundation.org/taxfreedomday/


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Taxes are immoral and should be boycotted. :zip:


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

hoytmonger said:


> Taxes are immoral and should be boycotted. :zip:


Go ahead and see were that gets ya.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

rn3 said:


> Here's some tax data.
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/taxes/2009-11-25-oecd25_ST_N.htm
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/taxes/2010-05-10-taxes_N.htm
> ...


next year the top 1% will have the most confiscatory effective tax rates in US history

all to buy the votes of the sloths and parasites who vote for Obama and his socialists


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

rn3 said:


> Go ahead and see were that gets ya.


Wealthier?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hoytmonger said:


> Wealthier?


which would make the union types hate you even more.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Jim C said:


> which would make the union types hate you even more.


lol... doesn't hurt my feelings any. :wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hoytmonger said:


> lol... doesn't hurt my feelings any. :wink:


excellent:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

